# Crepe Myrtle wood?



## Miss M (Sep 11, 2009)

My daughter just saw the crepe myrtle tree is being trimmed... I did a search, and it came up in a nontoxic plants list in a pet thread on here, but I don't see anything about it in here. Anybody know if it's safe for buns?

Maybe I'll go grab some real quick, just in case, or they'll take it all away.


----------



## Miss M (Sep 11, 2009)

I grabbed a couple of thick pieces. I can't find anything about rabbits eating crepe myrtle online, so I'll wait for now in case anybody knows.

If it's safe, I'll post it in the Safe Plant List


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

I don't know crepe myrtle at all... and you haven't provided the botanical (Latin) name so I can't be sure what tree you are talking about, but this site has something by that name listed. I just Googled *crepe myrtle toxicity rabbits* to get this result. Personally, I don't feed plants that I cannot check by botanical name since common names vary from place to place. 

http://www.3bunnies.org/sitemap.htm


----------



## budwpm (Jun 28, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagerstroemia

They don't grow north of Kentucky from what I understand. I don't see them being toxic but I have not tried them. In a few days I will feed a little twig to one of my rabbits and see.


----------



## Miss M (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, MaggieJ! I'm sorry I forgot to put the Latin name. It's either a Lagerstroemia fauriei, a Lagerstroemia indica, or a hybrid of the two. I personally believe, from the color of the newly exfoliated bark, that it is L. fauriei.

You are right, common names do vary from place to place. Apparently, one variety of crepe myrtle is called a "cuddle tree" in Texas. However, "crepe myrtle" refers only to any of the species of Lagerstroemia. Apparently, here in the U.S., we grow only cultivars of L. fauriei and L. indica, and hybrids of the two.

I forgot about putting the word "toxicity" into my search. I was kinda frantic. They haven't pruned the crepe myrtles in years. So it was like, "Ack! Look at all that wood! Is it safe? Quick!" LOL

I contacted 3bunnies to make sure that was what they meant by crepe myrtle.


----------



## Miss M (Sep 11, 2009)

budwpm said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lagerstroemia
> 
> They don't grow north of Kentucky from what I understand. I don't see them being toxic but I have not tried them. In a few days I will feed a little twig to one of my rabbits and see.


It looks like it should be safe. I'll let you know when I hear back from 3bunnies!


----------



## MaggieJ (Feb 6, 2006)

Good for you, Miss M! Always a good idea to double check these things.


----------



## FlaGuitarGrl (Feb 19, 2012)

This conversation took place in 2009, and I would love to know the answer to this. I have crepe myrtles growing in my back yard and trim them.
Does anyone know?
Thanks for this!


----------

